# New in the tractor biz



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey All!

I have my first tractor. Its a MH 22 GR. To say the least I am thrilled to have it. I have to tell you that Im planning to retire to TN in a few years to a small farm. I have enjoyed restoring old cars so moving from them to tractors seemed logical. The funny part of this is that I live in a subdivision in Snellville GA, which is in the suburbs of Atlanta.

When I brought the tractor home last weekend behind my truck, all the neighbors had to come see my new baby. The lady across the street said that her daughter exclaimed, "mom, come see what they brought home this time". Everyone had to take it on a test drive...matter of fact I think I wore out the back tires driving it around the first day!

The girls next door were all dressed up for their home coming dance and insisted on having their pictures taken in front of the tractor. All of this on the first day at my home.

My wife told me that I was probably the only person in Snellville with a tractor in the garage. I replied that I wouldnt bet on that, but I probably was the only one with a MH 22 parked next to a 69 Vette in the garage!

Im looking forward to some good times at this site and with my new tractor. Now if I could only figure out how to plow with this thing!

Steve


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Steve! :friends: :cheers: Sounds like you have quite the tractor project started. You came to the right place and hope you will be a regular poster. Don't forget to post some pictures!


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Hey Steve...

Welcome to the forum :friends: 
How about some pic's of that MH 22:captain:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Steve isn't it nice to be different They have a guy down the road from me that buys and restores old John Deere's and a couple of Sundays ago he and two of his friends was riding 3 of them though the subdivision. Like a little parade everyone came out to see. Theres nothing like the sound of 3 johnny poppers running down the street.

:tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Steve, and welcome to TF.com . You've just happened upon the greatest group of guys on the net! 
Along with the 22, I'd LOVE to see some pics of that Vette. I have always loved the Vettes, a real work of art,, OK, and they go like stink too!


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Hi Steve! 

Glad you found us. There're a bunch of very knowledgeable people here at TractorForum. I think our members have interests that run the spectrum from aircraft to zambonis. Just ask away. If we know, we'll share.

Angel


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey Steve welcome aboard. Your progression towards tractors is a mans primal instinct:furious: 

Again welcome to THE TractorForum...
as stated above it would be nice to see some pictures of your MH22. Glad to have you w/ us:thumbsup:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

welcome aboard steve good to see your keeping your neighbors on their toes


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! And you are not the only guy in a subdivision with a farm tractor. Here is a site by a fella living in suburban Chicago and his tractor stories:

http://www.terrystoy.com/JD-B/story/story1.htm


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks for the nice welcome! I'd like to show you some pictures of the MH 22 & Vette, but I dont know how to attach them to this email. Im using AOL and its not the easiest, to me anyway.

The 22 looks real good about 15 feet away. The very old man that I bought it from (at least 90) bought some red paint and brushed it on. Geez, how am I going to get that stuff off. Its really in good order, other than a front seal leaking in the transmission. I hope I can find the seal. It is missing the side engine skirts and the battery cover. I have found all missing pieces and will be ordering them within the week.

My vette is a 69 that I restored over the past 4 years. It has a ZZ4 crate motor and is pretty much a new car. My wife and I drive it all over the Southeast. It is a fun car!

While Im waiting on my service and parts manuals, I wanted to change the fluids. Anybody know what weight transmission and rear end gear oil I should use. 90wt?

What about the engine, what weight of oil? 

thanks y'all

Steve


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

HI Steve, I'd recomend 90 wt gear oil in the tranny, and a good heavy duty 30 wt for the engine. That is what most tractors I'm familiar with call for. 
As to the paint job, I like to sand-blast all the tin when I restore a tractor, that way I know where I'm starting from.
OK, now you just got my 2 cents (Canadian )


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Oh yeah, I couldn't get your picture to load up could you try to upload another, or maybe it's just me. :wontshare


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

The picture didn't work for me neither


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

*Baby #1*

This is my 69 Stingray that I restored. steve


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Steve
It didnt download all the way.


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

*Baby # 2*

My 22....and that good lookin guy is me. Heck I dont look a day over 50 do I?


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

*Pictures*

Jody, I think you were trying to view as I was downloading. I have look at both of them from the page. Not good clarity, but I think you will see what ya need to see. 

I dont know why they arent real clear. I tried to put them in that bucket deal, but the site is being work on and isnt availlable currently. 

Anyway, thats them and me.

steve


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Steve the vette picture still only gives me about 1/2" of the top. But your tractor looks like its in great shape.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Nice machines, Steve. :thumbsup: I had a '75 (poor man's Vette) at one time. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Steve here is your picture i made it small enough for a avatar if you want to use it for that.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=60856>


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

*vette again*

see if this one comes through....sc


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

*Avatar*

Jody, how do I insert it?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

That looks good like the old side pipes:thumbsup:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Save it to your computer then at the top of the page click on user cp then click on Edit Options. Go to the bottom of the page and click on change avatar go to the bottom of that page and click on browse and find it and then click on submit modifications.


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

*avatar*

somethings wrong with the file as it is not being recognized as jpeg. 

I gone for tonight.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: avatar*



> _Originally posted by Steve _
> *somethings wrong with the file as it is not being recognized as jpeg.
> 
> I gone for tonight. *


Steve, are you using the picture that Jody edited for you? They can only be a certain size for an avatar, and Jody's pic should work.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Mow,

We always called the mid 70's-early 80's vettes "Disco Vettes" Those 140HP 350's then were real screemers.   


Steve,

Nice car and tractor. My step brouther had eather a 68, or 69[cant remember] Vette with a 427 tri power, 4 speed. I am a dyed in the wool Ford guy, but THAT was a nice car, and I would take a 62-73 Vette anyday. Welcome to TF, and lets here some storys about the two of them!!


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey Paul,

My vette has a 350 ZZ4 crate motor. I bought it from GM. It has 355 hp, aluminum heads, roller tip rockers, and a dual feed 750 Holley.

The car has a 4 speed tranny with 3.75 gears at the back end. At 70mph it is turning about 3700 rpms! With the side pipes, it can get pretty loud at that rpm.

I have been restoring it for about 5 years. It was drivable when I brought it home and thats just about it. New motor, rebuild transmission, new rear end, rebuilt steering, completely new interior, new windshield, and new paint. Waaaaayyyy to much money in it to ever get rid of it.....now you know why I have turned to restoring my 22.

And really, I plan to work the 22 as soon as I get replace missing side panels, repair the exhaust and repair the front seal leak in the transmission. Oh yeah, I will have to purchase an implement or two. I dont have any.

Steve


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Steve _
> *Hey Paul,
> 
> My vette has a 350 ZZ4 crate motor. I bought it from GM. It has 355 hp, aluminum heads, roller tip rockers, and a dual feed 750 Holley.
> ...


Sounds like you ended up with quite a car, Steve. Post some pics of the motor and interior if you have them. Pics of the 22 resto would be welcome here too. 

Were most of your parts for the car beside the motor replica parts like from Mid America?




> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Mow,
> 
> We always called the mid 70's-early 80's vettes "Disco Vettes" Those 140HP 350's then were real screemers.
> ...


Gee, thanks for the compliment, Paul! :truth: :lmao:

It still was pretty cool to sit low and tool around in. Not sure what was done to the motor, but most of the emission controls had been bypassed when I bought it. It had a nice rumble to it, and the 4bbl would really make a lot of noise when you opened the secondaries! I gave a ride to a friends dad who was from Belgium. When I punched and let her wind out, he exclaimed "The motor is music."


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

OMG, Steve, that is one BEAUTIFUL car!!! The Vettes of those years had such nice lines! For myself, I'd LOVE to get a ZR1, late production with the 400 HP dual over head cam all aluminum 350 that put out 400 HP. It had a 6 speed double over drive transmision, and would go about 150-170 MPH stock from the factory.cruisin


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: vette again*



> _Originally posted by Steve _
> *see if this one comes through....sc
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *OMG, Steve, that is one BEAUTIFUL car!!! The Vettes of those years had such nice lines! For myself, I'd LOVE to get a ZR1, late production with the 400 HP dual over head cam all aluminum 350 that put out 400 HP. It had a 6 speed double over drive transmision, and would go about 150-170 MPH stock from the factory.cruisin *



Right on PM. The latest model Vette finally gets itself into the great cars w/ modern lines and performance to boot..


----------

